

Review my Start Up, Flipter.com  - sal2041

Hi All,<p>We are getting about launching our start up officialy soon, we have had some previous testing from our community but would be great for us to get some real and additional feedback on our project.<p>The idea behind the site is to provide a pool of collecting wisdom based on questions with pre-defined answers. Our slogan is braisntorm with world. Giving users a space where they can express questions, thoughts, ideas or opinions and to receive instant feedback.<p>All feedback is welcome. Thanks!
======
Rariel
I wasn't really sure what the site was for after spending 30 seconds on it. I
didn't read your blurb here first, but now that I have I am still confused.
Maybe you need to work on your "1-liner" so to speak. Best of Luck!

~~~
sal2041
Thanks a lot Rariel... This is great start. I will defientely look at
improving our opening page... Thanks for the feedback!

